# Gisele Bündchen - Victoria´s secret fashionhow / 16.11.2006 (13 pics)!



## Tobi.Borsti (20 Nov. 2006)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Gisele Bündchen*



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

​


----------



## cloudbox (25 Jan. 2019)

Thanks for Gisele!


----------

